# Rain complaint



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok so that problem with the rain in the window is actually a pain in the a$$ now! :willy: I was wondering if it rains in Australia? I didcided to quickly get in my car today during the rain and turned the key before the door was totally closed. Splash...I had left the wipers on from this morning and they threw a bucket of water on my left leg just before the door closed. Just one of those days..... Does anyone have one of those ugly black plastic things that create a lip so that you can crack the windows in the rain?? I have no idea what they are called. And the fat thing needs a rear wiper, I can't see anything in the rain through the back window!

PS tell your friends without auto lights to turn their lights on in the rain! I almost ate a bumper today!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I have done that with one of the dealerships GTO's. Totally soaked myself. The T/A's did it, but not as bad as the GTO. 


I think you are talking about rainguards. I have never seen them on the car, but any parts store should carry them.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

SRT-4's are really bad about it....


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

PepBoys carries them for about $20


----------



## Warren11050 (Jun 30, 2005)

Those things are FUGLY! Just remember to turn off you wipers. Don't ruin your GTO with stupid eruo trash. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

if it keeps the man dry, its the best thing ever invented.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

So you want to attach Rain Guards / Wind Deflectors to the car? Think about this for a moment.. they attach to the door frame above the window. 

The door is open....

:willy:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Justice said:


> So you want to attach Rain Guards / Wind Deflectors to the car? Think about this for a moment.. they attach to the door frame above the window.
> 
> The door is open....
> 
> :willy:


 :agree I'm wit you on this one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Justice said:


> So you want to attach Rain Guards / Wind Deflectors to the car? Think about this for a moment.. they attach to the door frame above the window.
> 
> The door is open....
> 
> :willy:



oh yeah....


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

RAIN-X i have used religously since i started driving 9 years ago :cheers


----------



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't think I could honestly make that ugly addition to my car. I just remember the days that those things were on any car with a smoker for a driver. I just miss driving with my windows open, this is the first time I have riddin it in the rain. I think the 400 horses up front were snickering when I got splashed. oh well they earned that right with the way I drive. :cool 
Turning off the wipers when i shut down will be in my permanent memory now, just like turning off the TC before running at the strip: 14.20 with it on a few weeks ago!! Only could pull 13.77 out of her with it off. (not quite experienced yet :confused but am practicing)


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

Its your car getting you back for choking up its AC with smoke .. :lol: ...

Top end ferraris and lambos have the same problem ..my friend has a older ferrari and does the same thing.... LOL... hard to craft a pimped sports car and think of all the angles ....I mean damn we dont even get a cig lighter .. just a hole in the armrest .. LMAO :willy: arty: 

PS .. I would post tons of pics if someone could explain to me how ... :confused ....*poke*poke* MIKE !!!...


----------



## Iceddecaf (Dec 14, 2004)

Regarding the side window deflectors, WeatherTech Automotive (http://www.weathertech.com/) has the design that does not attached to the car itself. Rather, these slide up into the window seal area and are held in place by friction (and a good designed fit). I have them on my truck and wife's van and they work great. I don't think I could put them on a Goat...and thank goodness, they don't have them to fit the Goat either. FYI.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure, but i think i remember someone saying that they did not make them to fir the GTO. Someone had gone so far as to go to the manufacture of them, and they tried to test fit a few, but were not able to get any to work.

Not 100% sure, but i remember seeing that posted somewhere.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Warren11050 said:


> Those things are FUGLY! Just remember to turn off you wipers. Don't ruin your GTO with stupid eruo trash. :cheers


:agree
Besides I dont know if you can mount them anywhere. Upper mldg. may be in the way.


----------

